# knee pads?



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

ok so I have looked at all of the reviews and there seems to be a bunch of really good knee pads out there. I am looking for a pad that is comfortable and cool for trail riding. I like the way the leatt , 661 looks. this will be my first pair of knee pads. thanks for any input


----------



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

lot of views??


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I like coverts and fox launch pros. Ive just ordered some tld raid pads to try out. Had gforms and dianese and didnt like them, only used them 2 times amd2the coverts for one season and the fox launch pros for half a season.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Another vote for launch pro, especially if you are the kind of person that crash hard and often. Lots of protection, but on the warm side and not as slim as other designs that have less protection.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes. The launch pro is cobmfy and good protection. The only reason I'm looking is because its warm in the summers. The coverts is just as comfy, lighter, and better ventilation but lacks the side protection. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

The fox sizing chart says there xl is still too small. now I am leaning towards the poc vpd 2.0. any thoughts?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

what kinda riding you do? Do you want to use pads for climbing as well or planning on using only for the down? 

I'd suggest the following in order of less to more protection, better to worse in terms of comfort while pedaling and bulkiness 

TLD Speed
IXS Flow
IXS Carve Evo

I tried a bunch of pads and these are great! The carve is really overkill for regular trail riding, I use it only when racing enduro, the flow and tld are nice pads. tld is really light and only provides protection to avoid having your knees all messed up by dirty and rocks, flow is something in the middle, more protection but not as comfy as the tld.

I use tld for trail riding, carve for racing and don't use the flow that much


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Which of these options may be best for warm-weather XC/Trail riding? I've been meaning to invest in a decent pair given my propensity to ride (and fall) quite aggressively, but I have no idea where to start...


----------



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

I will use them riding everything, nothing big just trails. so I want them to be comfortable riding up as well as down.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Love my 7idp I got them in large. There website has size chart and they are accurate. I caught them on sale and bought another pair because I take out hard shell and use them for snowboarding. They have three layers of different protection and I never know they are there. Seen them as cheap as 45 lower then this price. But that was only once. First time I bought them they were close to MSRP. Regardless they are great.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L2INX2Q/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_21?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> Love my 7idp I got them in large. There website has size chart and they are accurate. I caught them on sale and bought another pair because I take out hard shell and use them for snowboarding. They have three layers of different protection and I never know they are there. Seen them as cheap as 45 lower then this price. But that was only once. First time I bought them they were close to MSRP. Regardless they are great.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L2INX2Q/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_21?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid


Is there anything that explains which part of your thigh to properly measure for these? I'm between two sizes, depending on where I put the tape... kinda frustrating.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> Love my 7idp I got them in large. There website has size chart and they are accurate. I caught them on sale and bought another pair because I take out hard shell and use them for snowboarding. They have three layers of different protection and I never know they are there. Seen them as cheap as 45 lower then this price. But that was only once. First time I bought them they were close to MSRP. Regardless they are great.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L2INX2Q/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_21?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid


How is the side protection on those?


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

paleh0rse said:


> Is there anything that explains which part of your thigh to properly measure for these? I'm between two sizes, depending on where I put the tape... kinda frustrating.


About 6" above top of knee... I'm a pretty big guy 6'1 240 and the large fit me good.. I was close to in between they said go smaller. It stays on leg like compression sleeves. Works great.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

CrozCountry said:


> How is the side protection on those?


Not a lot on whole side, but covers knee cap well.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

7idp flex knee pads, TLD TBone, or Dainese Trail Skins. I've tried a lot of pads and these are the ones that I've found to be the best for all around wear in hot climates.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the Dainese Trail Skins as well. I recently picked up Dakine Hellions as well. Although I haven't used it on a ride yet, I like the snug fit at the calf as some knee pads slowly work their way down the leg during a ride leaving the top of the knee unprotected.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> About 6" above top of knee... I'm a pretty big guy 6'1 240 and the large fit me good.. I was close to in between they said go smaller. It stays on leg like compression sleeves. Works great.


Thank you! I learned two things from this exercise tonight: 
1) my thigh and shin measurements, and
2) it's really tough to explain yourself when your wife catches you in the bathroom with your pants down around your ankles and a tape measure in your hand...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I've got some Demon XL's...

End of a line, so I was hoping they'd be undersized (according to sizing chart they should fit).

They fit, but not snuggly... which I think I actually prefer - as I'm able to ride up & down with them on.

Even though they're what I consider loose, they've still saved my knees a couple of times.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

paleh0rse said:


> thank you! I learned two things from this exercise tonight:
> 1) my thigh and shin measurements, and
> 2) that it's really tough to explain yourself after your wife catches you in the bathroom with your pants down around your ankles and a tape measure in your hand...


lmao!!!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Tried the raid knee pada today. Super comfy, quiet, and has decent side protection although thin but damn...they are pretty hot and stuffy compared to my coverts. I guess I'll have to get use to it since the extra protection is welcomed. These are no hotter than the launch pros so it seems more protection has to come at a price. The raids are really expensive and stays in place but they are super comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

There's like a 3 page thread on knee pads, did you take a look at that? I also have Launch Pros and like them. I'll take a little bit of heat and sweat for good protection. 

Also, still don't understand why people give height and weight in reference to knee pad fit. Leg measurements are the only thing that matter.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

If taking the pads on and off during a ride is an option, I'd go for Race Face Ambush, which you can put on without taking your shoes off. If you don't carry a backpack, you may be able to put them around one of the tubes of your bike on the way up. 

That way you don't have to compromise between protection and heat management.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

lawnbike said:


> I will use them riding everything, nothing big just trails. so I want them to be comfortable riding up as well as down.


IXS Flow for me, I forget I am wearing them after a bit of time. I originally purchased the Fox Launch Pros online and after wearing them for a few minutes around the house I realized how bulky they are and bulk = heat. I ride flowy trails with no serious down hill but there is enough climbing involved that I couldn't deal with the Fox pads. Further review reading backed up my thoughts on the bulk, many said they remove the Launch Pros for climbs, haha....no, not happening for me.

Off to eBay the Fox pads went and after reading a ton of positive reviews on the IXS Flows I snatched a pair of them up and couldn't be happier. They offer coverage in just the right areas but have very little side coverage which allows them to remain cool and comfy in the climbs, definitely not recommended for a DH pad but fantastic for an all day trail riding pad. I also use the Flow elbow pads and love them too.

If you think of going with the Flow, know that the sizing seems to run small so see if you can find a place to try them on or if purchasing online, make sure you can exchange them if they feel too snug or too loose.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

gsmith462 said:


> If you think of going with the Flow, know that the sizing seems to run small so see if you can find a place to try them on or if purchasing online, make sure you can exchange them if they feel too snug or too loose.


that's true. I'm right in between small and medium and I can't even put a small carve or flow up to my knee! You sort of have to be in the low end range for the size.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

Another vote for the IXS Flows. I've had a pair for about a year as an every-single-ride knee pad, from all-day XC to enduro racing and single-crown-appropriate DH, and I'm happy with the comfort, heat, and level of protection. Even when it's >90degF, they aren't bad - some other part of my body is nearly always hotter and more uncomfortable. 

I had tried the lightweight G-Form knee pads, and frankly they weren't worth bothering with. They didn't offer enough protection when I needed them - it seemed like the only rock on a not-very-gnarly trail would find its way right between the segments of the padding. And I won't recommend any knee pad without a velcro strap closure - it's too unnerving when they slide down and off your knee in a long descent.


----------



## Brizz Dogg (Aug 20, 2015)

I got the Fox Launch Knee Shin Guards for around 79$ plus shipping off of Pricepoint before it closed I wish I had gotten the flexible ones that are more comfortable to wear though like the G - Form ones that harden on impact I did get a lot of use out of them though and they've saved me from a lot of injuries so far such as hitting my shin on a petal if I slip on a trail but don't fall and such knocking wood I've only gotten into two significant bike accidents one that was a few months ago and one that was several years ago its always good to enhance your armor instuff for when it does happen though good choice

:thumbsup:


----------

